# CompUSA empty box sale



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Un believable.............Empty boxes at CompUSA for $269

http://www.thepomoblog.com/archive/lifeslices-all-sales-final-is-not-a-license-for-theft/


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

That's terrible!  Maybe the company thinks if they give him a camera...others will get the same idea who aren't so honest...only takes one bad apple to spoil it for everyone! I feel sorry for this guy and his daughter!

Hiya Smilin' Jack!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Morning Sparky 

As this is incredibly bad advertising for CompUSA, I'll bet the guy gets a refund.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Here's his refund 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,278258,00.html

Complaining pays off..........:up:


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Stoner said:


> Here's his refund
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,278258,00.html
> 
> Complaining pays off..........:up:


Great !!! It shows what we can do to help avoid ripoffs. The power of the NET and the people. :up: :up:  

Enough bad press makes a big difference


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

interesting story, stoner :up: 

and a big :down: to that second store manager who blew the guy off


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

No doubt that steers sales away if only for a short time and as large an audience as the Internet commands, that has to be a considerable loss.

I'll bet marketing managers tuned in on this as 'something to think about'.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

how'd he take the pictures?


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

the camerea was not for him it was for is step sister + I bet the news people did it


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

that was a joke, lex....


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I'll bet some in management over at CompUSA aren't laughing over the exposure 

(BTW....I'm waiting on a rebate check from them......... )


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I was at are store before it closed and it said liquidator sale. I got some cables and knew what it costs but then it was more because there was a 10% liquidator fee added on that I did not know about till at the check out. Don't know if new things had the fee because what I got was the super big cables they used on the TV's. But I knew All Sales were Final and the receipt also said right on it &#8220;All Sales Final&#8221;.

You think a new camera the boxed would of been sealed and if not sealed then why did he not look in it to check. 
But glad because of the power of the web that he now has his money back or the gift of $300.00 to spend at there store.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

all sales final does not mean its ok to rip someone off. they should have found him another camera or store credit but no they had to do it the hard way and in the end after telling the story all over the web then they decided to refund him the money. stupid store. ALL SALES FINAL is not a excuse to rip off someone


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I know that lex and from the way things were at the store they closed here things like that camera was over to one side of the store and they all had stickers on them so you knew it was used or parts were missing.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

i guessing from that store where the camera was it was not sickered or anything just sat there like it would if the store was not closing. when I was at a comp-usa in Arizona(closing all) I got a 50 pack of DVD-R for about $10 cause it was 50% off list price. that store was selling everything even fixtures


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

My view is that the sale of the camera was final.
However, CompUSA did not live up to the sale agreement and provided a box with out a camera.
I frequently go to business auctions and liquidations and it's standard practice to adjust for such obvious errors .


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah, that's just common sense. the consumer certainly wasn't planning on buying an empty box. If pushed, I'm sure he would have a fraud case on his hands. All intentions on both sides were that he was buying a camera, as opposed to an empty box.

Really surprinsed the store manager, then corporate took that tone with him. Talk about a huge black eye for them. I usually do a lot of shopping there, but now I dunno. Next time in, I may ask if they've heard of the story.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Didnt he realise the box was empty ..


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Blackmirror said:


> Didnt he realise the box was empty ..


When he opened it 

These digital cameras are quite lite and the box did contain manuals and the doodads that normally come in the box.
I suspect an employee took the camera out for display and put the box back with the rest of the cameras. Minimum wage earners are like that


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Stoner said:


> When he opened it
> 
> These digital cameras are quite lite and the box did contain manuals and the doodads that normally come in the box.
> I suspect an employee took the camera out for display and put the box back with the rest of the cameras. Minimum wage earners are like that


A mistake then .. i would have said oh never mind took the box back to the shop and threw it at them .. 

Morning Jack


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Morning Donna


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here the had people out the the street corners with waving big signs about them closing and it being a Fixture Liquidator sale.
Now lex you got 50 pack of DVD-R so it was on sell but not used so did you also have to pay a added 10% Liquidator Fee like I did here. 

I know some things were marked down only 20% so if you had the 10% Liquidator Fee added on then your not saving much and worse off you can not return anything. 

Then parts like he had in the camera box were all out in bins or a table on one side of the store and they had so many thing like that and many you had no way of even knowing what the parts were for but the were for sale still.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

hewee said:


> Now lex you got 50 pack of DVD-R so it was on sell but not used so did you also have to pay a added 10% Liquidator Fee like I did here.


No everything in the store was 50% off marked price so the pack was $19.99 +tax then take 50% off it was around 10-11 that i paid I think so no fees. *All *comp-USA stores in Arizona were closing.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That is good you had no 10% Liquidator Fee like I did but that may only been on the Fixture's because what I got was some cables. Like super big cables they used in the store so they were used Store Fixture's so guess that is why the added 10% Liquidator Fee.

Looking at my receipt it did not even say what I got and that was one super big cable with 8 cables in it for $20.00 and then another cable for $5.00.
It has it on the receipt as
Liquidation Fixture $25.00
Fixture Premium Li $2.50
****TAX $1.99
BAL $29.49

So I was even taxed on the Fixture Premium. You know now that I think of it that is not right because is that not a service and I don't think you can tax a service.


Then Really Big letters it said.

****************
ALL SALES FINAL
****************

No where did it even say on the receipt what I got because it only said Liquidation Fixture and it was two things but they added it up so it only showed the one "Liquidation Fixture".


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

It's quite possible that different liquidators were used according to the state the store was located in.
If so, it's possible the liquidation procedures were different from state to state.



> I don't think you can tax a service.


Not sure what you intended, hewee......in Ohio, most services that involve labor are taxed. I think home construction and renovations are the few that are exempt.

I read where one of the guidelines for closing entailed the nearness of competition to the particular CompUSA store, but the local one stayed open even though Best Buy is within walking distance and Office Max, Office Depot and Circuit City are less than a mile away.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> It's quite possible that different liquidators were used according to the state the store was located in.
> If so, it's possible the liquidation procedures were different from state to state.
> 
> Not sure what you intended, hewee......in Ohio, most services that involve labor are taxed. I think home construction and renovations are the few that are exempt.
> ...


I am sure things are different from state to state on something like this.

What I mean is I was tax on buying the cable at 10% by the the liquidators. That part you only found out about at the checkup. I mean really the 10% should of just been added to the sale price so you knew what the cost would be. Because I knew right away the amount I was given was not right and said something and then I was told it was the 10% by the the liquidators that was added to the bill. May not seem like much but it would be nice to know about it before your at the checkout and even then only find out after they ring you up and you have to pay it. That is a lot that can be added to your bill if you buy high cost things like they had there like TV's and you think your getting it for $3000.00 and know there is a 7.50 sales tax to find out they are adding $300.00 in a liquidators to your bill.
Plus your tax on the liquidators fee so it was like a 17.50% tax.

What gets me is CompUSA took over the Goodguys store in are state and that was one great store for tv's etc. Then two months later they say that there stores are closing. 
What was good about the Goodguys is when you went there you could talk to someone that knew something unlike going to Circuit City and BestBuy. Plus they had nice highend things too.
Now I would have to go 100 miles or so to SF if I want to go to a CompUSA. No thanks. 
Got the Circuit City that took down the new GoodGuys store and build a new Circuit City store in the same spot. And they have more thing for PC's and software where before they only relly had new computers. But we got Fry's here and also a new Fry's I have not been to that I hear is nice or cool looking with a real train coming out of the front of the building. Looks like it smashed tru the front because I have seen the outside before it open and was wonder what the building was going to be. My sister said it has the rest of the train on the inside. Why she asked and was told because of the town with all the railway that goes tru there. 
It says at there site...
In Roseville, we honor the influence of the California railroad with a train engine crashing through the wall and a full-size train replica on tracks in the store. 
Hard finding a picture but here is one of the new store.









http://www.deltatao.com/joedelta/iblog/B1331004611/C1036734900/E20070420190858/index.html


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Interesting photos of that store


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Morning Jack


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Stoner said:


> Interesting photos of that store


Yea and guess they do things like that to there other stores too.

http://you-are-here.com/location/frys.jpg

http://accordionguy.blogware.com/Photos/2006/05/joey_at_frys.jpg

The one Frys that has been here was a store that Tandy (Radio Shack) build that lasted a year or so and then Frys took it over.


----------

